# Car buy in Greece



## nbzuk0 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'm working in Greece for next 3 yrs. I would like to buy a car for my daily commute and weekend excursions? What formalities do I need to do. I already have an AFM number. 
Can someone also suggest an approx price tag for a second hand car? 

Thanks
:bolt:


----------

